# Super cropping as a form of hight control



## mr west (Jun 4, 2008)

Im fairly new to growing but im on my second grow and have 2 friends that are growers too. I had a male bub in veg and it was getting too big for its space as males do lol so i jus bent the top 4 stalks at ninety degree angles and after a day or so it was fine i had to get rid if it eventualy. I have since done this to one of my girls in my bloom room. Shes recoved really well, i did it yesterday and pic is from today. My m8 called this super cropping. What do ppl think bout it as a way of hight control?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*I would not say it is a form of super cropping.*
*It is more a form of training.*
*You might have topped it and then done the training to have a more compact busy plant instead of one that is bent over BUT after a while the buds will start to grow upwards towards the light. *


mr west said:


> Im fairly new to growing but im on my second grow and have 2 friends that are growers too. I had a male bub in veg and it was getting too big for its space as males do lol so i jus bent the top 4 stalks at ninety degree angles and after a day or so it was fine i had to get rid if it eventualy. I have since done this to one of my girls in my bloom room. Shes recoved really well, i did it yesterday and pic is from today. My m8 called this super cropping. What do ppl think bout it as a way of hight control?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*And I am sorry BUT I have to ask wtf is your avatar pic?*


----------



## closet grower (Jun 4, 2008)

lol @ Lacy... his avatar is a dogs ass that looks like Jesus... it's awesome! Take a real close look and you'll see it.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Ok thats what I thought it was *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*sorry dude but I don't wanna look at a dogs ass that CLOSELY *


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*........................................................................*


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2008)

all the bud sites on the bent stalk are turning to the light so thats prommising(spl). I spoze time will tell as to any effect on the buds themselfs ie bigger and better or same or not as good. Im quite optermistic tho as the plant didnt seem to break its stride, didnt droop or owt. 
I dont remember where i found my avatar lol. im happy to change it if ppl dont like it.
It must be a photshop job, seems to make ppl laugh tho.


----------



## Lacy (Jun 4, 2008)

*Nah. The avatar is fine. I am just messes wif your head.*

*Your plant will do great. I have some pics somewhere of all the buds growing upwards. It looks really coool.*

*Post some pics later so we can have a look see *


mr west said:


> all the bud sites on the bent stalk are turning to the light so thats prommising(spl). I spoze time will tell as to any effect on the buds themselfs ie bigger and better or same or not as good. Im quite optermistic tho as the plant didnt seem to break its stride, didnt droop or owt.
> I dont remember where i found my avatar lol. im happy to change it if ppl dont like it.
> It must be a photshop job, seems to make ppl laugh tho.


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2008)

well since yesterday the bdsite have all bent back up towards the light i was thinkin of taking another pic to show everyone.


----------



## WWgrower (Jun 4, 2008)

Not to kidnap this thread but that avatar rocks, Mr west. I think this site should have a avatar contest. Different catagories and so forth. Mr.west would def. be in the running for the funniest.


----------



## bcurwi1 (Jun 4, 2008)

haha a dogs ass?? lol

I have seen a bunnys ass in a shape of a smile face 

but i think yours is way funnier


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *And I am sorry BUT I have to ask wtf is your avatar pic?*


it's Jesus


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 5, 2008)

I do this when mine get too high. Doesn't seem to harm em really. I just did one two days ago and its already all healed and taking off.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

this technique looks fine to me......it hurts a lil bit maybe  ......maybe it's hurting the grower more then the plant  lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2008)

its almost grown out now, its nearly straightened its self


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2008)

they have nearly str8end up now, i should of tied them down lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2008)

forgot to post piccy sorry its out of focus the flash didnt go off for some reason


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 9, 2008)

It looks like you cracked them almost, that they bent and snapped, and didnt break apart? Am I wrong? hrmmm


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2008)

they didnt break the outside of the stem, jus bent it. They have got hard where the bend is now


----------



## joesalamon (Jun 9, 2008)

Hrmm interesting.... So they stay bent and then the bud thats on it side starts to grow up again?


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2008)

they stay kinda bent but yeah the leaves and buds grow towards the light i wish id tied them down now


----------



## storm22 (Jun 9, 2008)

mr west said:


> all the bud sites on the bent stalk are turning to the light so thats prommising(spl). I spoze time will tell as to any effect on the buds themselfs ie bigger and better or same or not as good. Im quite optermistic tho as the plant didnt seem to break its stride, didnt droop or owt.
> I dont remember where i found my avatar lol. im happy to change it if ppl dont like it.
> It must be a photshop job, seems to make ppl laugh tho.


all my dogs have but people too its real


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2008)

oops i did it again lol to two of them anyway lol, ill post some pics tomoz


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2008)

storm22 said:


> all my dogs have but people too its real


oh yeah i forgot.... wtf??


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 10, 2008)

Next time you'll want to try out a scrog or LST technique, if your not one to go chopping at you plant that is, theyre both great ways to get a tall plant down. Check out the FAQs they got a ton of great height management techniques. and I think supercropping is when you injure the insides of new growths and then let them heal, thus giving you the platform for some nice big BUDS. Check it out in the FAQs, I plan on supercropping when the times comes!!! Don't forget to start that training earlier next time...thats what puts the L in LST.


----------



## assrabbi (Jun 10, 2008)

I saw that pic on www.entensity.net its an awesome site, funny shit updated daily. Ive been seein jesus on every dogs ass around lately. All anyone asks is "Why are you staring at dogs asses??" hahaha.


----------



## WWgrower (Jun 16, 2008)

If your looking to control height to protect them from bring spotted from the ground here is what I always did. Take some hemp rope somewhat thin tie it 1/4 from the top to good firm stem. Find a place on the ground and tie the plant down. Start off small a few inches depending on height of plant,and don't stress the stem too much. After a few days go back and bend a little more till your where you want to be. Taller plants need two ropes and so forth. I used to take 4 foot plants and after a couple weeks have thema foot of the ground.Just my 0.02


----------



## Seamaiden (Jun 16, 2008)

closet grower said:


> lol @ Lacy... his avatar is a dogs ass that looks like Jesus... it's awesome! Take a real close look and you'll see it.


OHMYGOD!  I knew it was a dog's ass, but I never noticed Christ until you said that!


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2008)

the buds on this plant are getting nce and fat, i wouldnt say more so or lesss so then the one i left alone. But these ones i bent have like a second top starting next to the top top if u get me ill try and find a pic to show ya


----------



## mr west (Jun 17, 2008)

u cant really see in this pic ill try again tomoz lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2008)

heres some better shots what do u think?


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2008)

no one?? bump


----------



## PoofDemerbs (Jun 22, 2008)

It is deff. a good idea, but this process is called LST, there are many posts on it in the advanced growing section of the forums. Doing this makes every budding site more even, and gives you more quality bud. good job discoverign it on your own tho =D


----------



## mr west (Jun 22, 2008)

where i bent it , its gone all gnarly wont that help transfer more nutes?


----------



## gonfarmin (Jun 23, 2008)

im doing something of the same process but doing mine in a spiral up then pulling the top down the middle...just starting to grow but i did this with my catnip plants and some other plants that i grow...just just kind of a neat thing to do and it grows big but stays short if you prune leaves and such....nice twirling viney buddy flower baby! in one of my threads it shows some of my plants as described...kind of a fun thing to do when you have a lot of time on your hands...


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2008)

i got plenty of time lol, cheers for looking in


----------



## Tonado (Jun 23, 2008)

mr west said:


> where i bent it , its gone all gnarly wont that help transfer more nutes?


There is a theory in supercropping that if you stress the stem at nodes between buds, that the plant will send more energy to that area (and the buds past the stress) to try to fix it.

Supercropping typically involves pinching and twisting the stem below a bud to create minor internal damage to the plant will overcompensate to fix it.

I imagine once the damage is repaired, that the plant goes back to business as usual.

Check out the info in the FAQ and the site regarding supercropping and LST.

Looks like your doing an unintentional hybrid of the two.

And it looks good.


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2008)

cool well the intention was to stop em smashing the rof off and it worked lol tho they have str8end up loads, spoze its too lat now in the flowering process to do anything else.


----------



## mulishadude (Feb 2, 2009)

i do this to all my plants it makes them look kool aswell


----------



## Mr. Skunk (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm glad I came across this thread, I've just started bending a cali seed i've got in flowering, can't wait to see the results.


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah man I bent my Alaskan Ice the other daythe one on far left lol


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

damn bro... I dont like that plant at all... Can i say that to you?... Have we been friends long enough?...LOL... I hate that plant.. Dont know where you got it from man... But kick that dude in the face for me.... LOL


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2009)

what dont u like bout it franco? Its alaskan ice fem seed from ghs, Its very sativa dominant init? it ww haze cross but like with any ghs seed Ive grown Its pot luck genetics, you never relly know what ya gonna get. It smells lovely and is coverd in trichs so im gonna let it go as long as it needs and see wot its gonna give me.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 3, 2009)

mr west said:


> what dont u like bout it franco? Its alaskan ice fem seed from ghs, Its very sativa dominant init? it ww haze cross but like with any ghs seed Ive grown Its pot luck genetics, you never relly know what ya gonna get. It smells lovely and is coverd in trichs so im gonna let it go as long as it needs and see wot its gonna give me.


well Hopefully ill fall in love with it in time... how far along is she again? I just expected bigger flowers by now. I may be jumping the gun on my hate....LOL..
I dont like how the plant developed lesser finger leaves on its way up either...or is that just the camera angle...


----------



## plantsinpants (Feb 3, 2009)

this is art!!! lo,l


----------



## Mr. Skunk (Feb 3, 2009)

genfranco said:


> damn bro... I dont like that plant at all... Can i say that to you?... Have we been friends long enough?...LOL... I hate that plant.. Dont know where you got it from man... But kick that dude in the face for me.... LOL


We will see, i've got a buddy currently growing the strain and the THC is supposed to be around 22%


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

itll be 6 weeks in on friday man, think shes a slow burner lol


----------



## smokinHerbOnDaCurb (Feb 4, 2009)

Those ones on the left look a little different. Nice though


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

thats just 1 plant on the left 1 stem bent at right angle and the shorter stalks are str8 up. Yeah wierd that theyy jus single leafs at the top, they very dark green and covered in trichs tho lol


----------



## Mr. Skunk (Feb 4, 2009)

mr west said:


> thats just 1 plant on the left 1 stem bent at right angle and the shorter stalks are str8 up. Yeah wierd that theyy jus single leafs at the top, they very dark green and covered in trichs tho lol


Damn thats a shock that she's already 6 weeks in, she looks much more premature.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 4, 2009)

see what im saying.........


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2009)

well at the end of the day i have the room to finish it and im not holding anything back waiting for it so ill jus let it do wot it wants. If ya intrested its got its own thread in my sig


----------



## Mr. Skunk (Feb 4, 2009)

Im not going to rip the strain before its finished, but I'm definitely not hooked yet


----------

